# Beachwood Park fishing report



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I fished about an hour using minnows/shad darts along with minnows/wee willie combos and caught three yellow neds of about 9 inches around 4:00 - 5:00 Pm. Tide was out about far as I have seen it. Very little water to work in, but all was not lost. I seen another individual there that told in the morning when the tide was up and then moving out they had a ball catching yellow neds and pickeral. I seen several pickeral stir the surface, but I couldn't make them bite. Threw lots of shiny spinners and small spoons at them but no joy.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice going. I'm surprised you caught any with the tide that low. Sounds like it's the place to be during the moving high water. Is this the park on the Severn in Annapolis?


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

It's near the headwaters of the Magothy River on Beachwood Park Rd right of Magothy Bridge Road. Lots of pickeral there when the tide is right. This area was donated to the county and patroled frequently by the DNR. During the spring perch runs it normally a nice place to fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks SPFish, now I know where it is. You can't keep any YP out of the Mag. but I bet it's fun to fish during the run. This is one of the big complaints with the DNR wanting to open the Choptank and Nanticoke Rivers to commercial netters for Yellow Perch and we have a number of rivers where we can't keep any. Hope we can make our concerns known in Annapolis.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be there at the meeting with several of my Pasadena Sporting buddies. The DNR is attempting to make the enitre state's yellow perch fishery the same. Just my opinion.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad to see you'll be there. I'll be there also.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Tried a little fishing today for about hour managed just one pickeral of 23" on a Mepps/minnow combination and had two breakoffs. Damn sharp teeth on leaderless baits. Pickeral are leader shy in that relatively clear water. Mepps spinners with gold blades seem to produce the most. There were a couple other fellows that had caught nothing up until I showed up. They then switched over to baits with gold blades and that changed their luck. Next time I'll take a camera. I did see one very large pickeral break the surface across the cove. Off to the tackle shop to get more gold and silver bladed spinners.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Wow, 23". I've never seen a pickeral that big much less catch one that size. 18" is about the biggest for me. That's really a good sign to see these guys getting that size. There's a fellow fisherman on the Tidal Fish forum who fishes the Severn for them. He's into tagging. Maybe you've seen him out there.

Here's a link to the current pickeral topic.http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP332285722&id=358242


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

catman said:


> Wow, 23". I've never seen a pickeral that big much less catch one that size. 18" is about the biggest for me.


You'll see them that big or bigger on occasion in the reservoirs in the fall / spring.


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

do any of you ever get pickeral on the gunpowder? like the quarry area that is. i have caught 2 this winter and 3 total there.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I've seen more pickeral this year than any other year that I can remember and most I have seen have been 20" or better. Bodkin creek is loaded with them too. I won't be long that the perch start running in the rivers since winter has been non-existant.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MDFisher said:


> You'll see them that big or bigger on occasion in the reservoirs in the fall / spring.


Are you sure they're pickeral and not northern pike in the reervoirs. I've caught some big pickeral at Deep Creek but nothing 24". I must be doing something wrong or they just weren't that big before.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm a beleiver now. A guy caught a 30" pickeral in the Magothy last week. I've got to start fishing for these things.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like the secrets out for some fantastic winter fishing people tend to overlook. Watch those teeth...like little barracudas and they don't stop fighting back...a fine line between prey and being preyed upon


----------

